# Lighting suggestion?



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm planning to get a 90x45x55 tank,it's gonna be a high tech tank.
Personally I like the look of Ati fixture, but it's way out of my budget 
Can u guys recommend me a good t5ho fixture that is reasonably priced?

Never tried LEDs. Do they do well with red plants now?

Thanks


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

People were really skeptical of LEDs before. I think that Stigma is gone now., Especially with Fugeray making the planted lights and all. Personally, I like LEDs and how they shimmer. They do grow plants just as well as T5HO, if not better


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

There's a Radion XR15 Freshwater version out that I've heard good things about. I have the saltwater version and really like it.

http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion/radion-xr15-freshwater

You don't need to change bulbs every few months and you can modify the light colour, intensity, on/off times, and other settings using your computer.

Plants have cycles that are triggered with the changing seasons. People that grow plants indoors often simulate the changing seasons with the type of bulb and by adjusting the light-on period with a timer. They use metal halide (bluer) with longer light-on cycles to grow out plants. Then switch to high pressure sodium (orange-ish) with shorter light-on periods to trigger flowering. It would be interesting to see this in a planted tank.


----------

